# Broadway Model Confusion



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Just been looking at the A/S website again.

They feature two Broadway end lounge models - the Broadway EL and the Broadway EL Duo.

As far as I can tell the only difference is that on the EL you get a 'U' shaped rear lounge with seating all the way round, whereas on the EL Duo you get a drawer unit in the middle that doubles as a table. Fine so far.

This is where the confusion starts though because in the blurb for the Duo it says you can opt to delete the drawer unit and have seating instead. So that'll be an EL Duo that's an EL ordinary then?

In both cases they say that the models can be supplied with an overcab bed to allow them to sleep four. So that'll be an EL Quadro rather than Duo then?

Can't think why A/S haven't just featured the Broadway EL and then just mentioned the options of drawer unit or seating and overcab bed. Or is there something different about the Duo that I've missed?

SDA


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry Andy, could you explain that again please?


SD


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

SpeedyDux said:


> Sorry Andy, could you explain that again please?
> SD


I think I'd lose the will to live SD. :lol: :lol: :lol:

SDA


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've looked at the spec side-by-side (oh, the wonders of being retired :roll: )

These are the differences (*according to the descriptions* - we all know how contentious the issue of manufacturer's specifications is at the moment )

EL - doesn't say lounge converts to 2 singles
EL - doesn't have compact table
EL - doesn't have large vanity mirror
EL Duo says "storage lockers above cab" - EL "storage compartment above cab"
EL Duo - 88 ltr fridge EL - 86 ltr fridge
Duo - 4 burner hob EL - 3 burner hob
EL no paper towel holder?
Duo - retractable clothes drying rack?
Duo - compact roof light in kitchen area EL multi-positional roof ventilator
The description for the power control system is different
Duo - traction control

Now who knows whether any of the above is _actually_ the case? You would have thought that A/S would have taken the old model description and edit it, possibly highlighting the differences? Nah, that would be too easy :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Steady Gerald, I'm using my retirement to watch the hair grow on the Beardies :roll: - each to their own :lol: 

I s'pose my point was why couldn't A/S do what Swift do on their website? When they describe a rear lounge model they just say that it's an option whether you have it with centre drawer unit or all round seating. They don't try and make a seperate model out of it.

Incidentally the Warwick Duo has longer benches by virtue of doing away with some kitchen on one side and creating a shorter wardrobe with footspace under on the nearside. Surely it would be sensible if A/S applied the Duo suffix only to layouts that have the same alterations. I take it that the benches on both EL Broadways are the same length? Maybe that's what they've done, if they have it's a pity they don't actually say it in the blurb. 

SDA


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just looking at the A/S website, they have 21 (I think) models in their range now 8O . And that's without the new "Cotswold" - 


> Be sure to visit us at the Birmingham NEC based Caravan & Motorhome show on stand 7-31 between 13-18 October to be one of the first to view the secret masterpiece *that everybody is talking about!*


I don't know who's talking about it - I can find no reference to it anywhere on the internet :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Just looking at the A/S website, they have 21 (I think) models in their range now 8O . And that's without the new "Cotswold" -
> 
> 
> > that everybody is talking about![/b]
> ...


Have you counted the Marquis County (both Merc and Pug versions) range in that 21 Gerald?

They're store people must have a helluva job keeping up with it all.

There's got to be a case for rationalisation of models.

By all means keep building on different chassis suppliers but three panel van Veedubs seems a bit OTT and one coachbuilt that sometimes is and sometimes isn't quoted in their range.

Arguably the Pug based coachbuilts are all too close to each other in size and layout and need more differentiation. Something needs to be done to turn the Pug based PVCs into a cohesive range, especially now there are four of them.

Maybe the names need looking at, with some based on Cotswold towns (Broadway, Stratford), some on Berks and Bucks towns (Windsor, Eton), some on a carpet :lol: (Wilton), some on the letter 'T' (Trooper, Trident, Topaz), some on a final letter 'o' (Nuevo & Duetto), one based on the name of a Gaza based human rights organisation (Mezan) - that one came in from left field all right. Finally there is (or maybe there isn't now) one with a name based on a semi precious jewel or a Royal Navy frigate (Amethyst). Oh and I nearly forgot the Symbol which is hard to categorise as a word.

I know that a lot of the names are historic but they really do need to marshall them into sub brands with logical linkages. A newcomer to Autosleeper's range must get totally confused.

SDA


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Something else I've been mulling over about A/S.

Swift Group have their website updated with details and pics of their new model year line up well before the NEC show. In the case of their caravan ranges it was months before the show and for motorhomes the site was updated on the 1st October, 2 weeks before.

The best that Autosleeper can do is place a small 'teaser' announcement in the news section of their site and even after the 'Cotswold' has presumably been revealed at Birmingham they still haven't any pictures or details anywhere.

Their website still proudly proclaims their 2009 range and if I recall it took until well into this year for that to be updated from '2008'.

Both Swift's and Autosleeper's websites suffer from 'too small picture' syndrome and on many models 'hardly any pictures syndrome' as well. 

Autosleeper's site also tends to feature pictures from several production years back, featuring finishes that are no longer fitted on their current line. Swift again get this right and seem to fully realise the importance of a really good website.

SDA


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Andy



Steamdrivenandy said:


> Have you counted the Marquis County (both Merc and Pug versions) range in that 21 Gerald?


No! Blimey, even more of them :roll:

You're right, the range seems to make no sense, and the huge number of variants makes me think they're trying to be "all things to all men".

Swift's website is good, except when you look at a particular model, you only get a gallery for the model type. Say you were interested in the Kon-Tiki 649 (price £66,545 8O ), the only _specific_ photo you get is of the rear lounge. Plenty of other photos from the range, but you're never sure whether they apply to 'your' model or not. You can get a picture of a gear knob, you can get 2 pictures of the 679 front quarter, one with a "Scotland" background and the same picture with the background whited out. This is a website that's been put together by a web designer with no concept of how prospective buyers look for motorhomes - the focus has not been on the end user. Swift should look at some of the dealers' websites, where they feature a couple of dozen photos of a _specific_ van they're trying to sell. They go to that amount of trouble for one van. I'm sure Swift could put a bit more effort into selling a production quantity of the same van (especially with that list price).

Swift has one of the better websites. There are others that are nowhere near the mark. As a prospective purchaser of something that costs this much, I would want as much information as I could physically get my hands on.

Again, the motorhome industry seem to be taking us for granted, and largely ignoring the modern trends for online research.

Looking at Johns Cross (for no reason other than when I think of dealer, their name comes to mind quickly :roll: ) and their representation of a £60,000 plus motorhome - .: here :., their 649 section features a picture of a washroom, and their general Kon-Tiki photos features the hi-line and lo-line photos (very nice, but no explanation of what I'm looking at), concertina blinds, heater controls (presumably showing that there is an aircon button), and a messy locker photo.

West Country Motorhomes .: here :. have no photos at all.

Marquis give you the option of downloading a brochure (for which you need to supply an email address :evil: ).

White Arches give you two pictures.

Dolphin Motorhomes give you 3 stock pictures that have been stretched to fit the space available, resulting in ridiculous images.

I could go on. But I won't.

Rant over (for now).

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Steady Gerald, watch the blood pressure :wink: 

I agree with you about the lack of images of specific individual models on the Swift site and I'm wondering whether it's because at the time they build the website they've only got one van built in each range and so can't feature pictures of some of the other layouts in the range as they only exist on paper.

I've noticed the appearance of 360 degree video thingeys on Swift this year and maybe that's one way of giving a more complete 'experience'. Having said that they can suffer from distortion and occasionally inappropriate choice of camera position. The 2010 Adria site gets better and better, although some bits aren't fully functional yet. Even they manage to show the same interior pics of a Compact SL on both the SL and SP pages.

SDA


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Steady Gerald, watch the blood pressure :wink:


Tee hee.

Yes, there's the 360 view, but only of one model in each range :evil:

Gerald


----------

